# Any opinions on Cannondale C1 parts?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone have thoughts about the Cannondale in house parts that they label as C1? The weights don't look too bad for the aluminum stem and handlebars, however the seatpost is a little on the heavy side. Is it worth keeping them or just upgrading them from the beginning for something lighter and more comfortable?


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I just upgraded my C3 stem to a C1 stem and saved 20 grams! It also looks nicer on the bike. 

The only other thing I did a while back, was change my C3 seatpost for an SL-K Light carbon 'post I had off an old bike - 'cos it looks nice!

FWIW, I reckon the Cannondale branded components are fairly good - but if you want to knock some weight from your rig, then aftermarket has good options. 

In the end, it is up to an individual, as to how they individualise their bike.

cheers


----------

